# non riesco più



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

sicuramente sarà la menopausa, la mezz'età...
non riesco più a reggere certe notizie , ad avere il giusto distacco emotivo ; mi prende un'ansia e un disagio colpevole che non so come definire.
e tanta paura.
parlo (anche ) di questa tragedia del viadotto a monteforte irpino e di tutte quelle vittime sulla strada.


----------

